# Ein Webpaket mit mehreren Projekten?



## Webgau (2. Januar 2010)

Servus,
ich betreibe derzeit 3 Webprojekte auf einem rServer bei s4y, allerdings ist mir das Preis / Leistung Verhältnis für meine Projekte zu gering. Jetzt habe ich mal drüber nachgedacht mir ein einfaches Webpaket von Strato anzuschaffen (PowerPlus XL oder PowerPlus L). Hierzu habe ich allerdings noch eine Frage:

- Kann ich auf einem Webpaket 3 Projekte mit unterschiedlichen Domains laufen lassen ohne irgendwo Probleme zu bekommen. Das man Domains auf Ordner umleiten kann weiß ich, aber 
gibt es dann irgendwelche Abstrafung von Google & Co?

Insgesamt (alle 3 Projekte) habe ich täglich zwischen 500 und 1500 Besucher mit einem Trafficverbrauch von ca. 5GB -15GB im Monat.


Grüße Mirko


----------



## Arne Buchwald (3. Januar 2010)

Hallo Mirko,



Webgau hat gesagt.:


> Kann ich auf einem Webpaket 3 Projekte mit unterschiedlichen Domains laufen lassen ohne irgendwo Probleme zu bekommen. Das man Domains auf Ordner umleiten kann weiß ich, aber
> gibt es dann irgendwelche Abstrafung von Google & Co?


Normalerweise sollte es so sein, dass man beliebig viele Domains aufschalten können sollte, auch ohne diese jeweils in ein Unterverzeichnis einer anderen Domain leiten zu müssen. Absolute Gewissheit kann dir hier aber nur der Support des genannten Anbieters bringen.

"Abstrafungen von Google" kommen in der Regel immer nur dann zum Tragen, wenn bewusst versucht wird, die Suchmaschinen zu manipulieren. Nach deinen Schilderungen sollte das hier aber nicht der Fall sein 

Viele Grüße,
- Arne


----------

